
Europe’s Famed Bog Bodies Are Starting to Reveal Their Secrets - gricardo99
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/europe-bog-bodies-reveal-secrets-180962770/?utm_source=keywee-facebook.com&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=keywee&kwp_0=392420&kwp_4=1463607&kwp_1=640815?no-ist
======
howard941
Can't recommend Bog Bodies Uncovered: Solving Europe's Ancient Mystery by
Miranda Aldhouse-Green (2015) highly enough. I found it in my library. A-G
goes into good detail on all of the bodies mentioned in the article, and the
incredible violence inflicted on them ante mortem.

------
Dangeranger
The most interesting part of this article to me was how the Nazi's used the
bodies as evidence of German's conservative nature, and superiority, over the
surrounding region. Insofar as the Nazi historians were concerned, the cause
the the bodies deaths was their violation of some social contract. This
minimally supported hypothesis was used successfully to help incite the events
leading up to Kristallnacht. Drawing a parallel between the so called
reprisals of Germans in the past, and their present day descendants.

~~~
olavk
The theory the bodies were violators of social customs, are not something
Nazi-specific, it is a common hypothesis. They are clearly ritualistic
executions, and it corresponds to Tacitus which states that "traitors",
"cowards" etc. were hanged and then buried in the bogs. So given how little we
know overall, it is actually a pretty well supported hypothesis, since
archeological and historical evidence match up.

That Nazis used the theory does not in itself make the theory suspect.

~~~
walshemj
And if you read Kershaw's bio of hitler kristalnact was encouraged as the SA
where attacking protestant and catholic churches which was causing bad press

